# Ship name wanted.



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
A friend is researching her family history, this is the info she has so far. Driver Gordon Singleton
T/ 123677. Royal Army Service Corps.
Died between 29th and 30th May 1940.
Buried at Sage War Cemetery
N Germany.
It says he and several others died at sea. anyone know how she can find out anything further ie name of ship etc.
Thanks.


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings

Shimate17, Have look HERE on Uboat Net for a listing of all allied warships hit during WW2 and HERE for Merchant ships hit by uboats. Also have a look HERE for a listing of all Merchant ships lost during WW1.

I looked at the CWGC site and it states for the Sage War Cemetary that :- 

"Sage was on the line of the Allied advance across northern Germany in 1945 but most of those buried at Sage War Cemetery were airmen lost in bombing raids over northern Euope whose graves were brought in from cemeteries in the Frisian Islands and other parts of north-west Germany. Sage War Cemetery contains 948 Commonwealth burials of the Second World War, 158 of them unidentified. There are also 23 war graves of other nationalities, most of them Polish."

Hope this is of some help


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

In all probability he was one of the many lost on either 28th or 29th June 1940 during the mass evacuation of the Allied troops from Dunkirk commenced on 28th and continuing until 4th of June.

Allied shipping lost on 28th and 29th June, the dates associated with his loss, was as follows :

*28th June 1940 :*
Flare Drifter _Boy Roy_
Minesweeping Drifter _Ocean Reward_
Minesweeping Trawler _Thomas Bartlett_
Motorship _Queen of the Channel_
Steamer _Abukir_
Paddle Steamer _Brighton Belle_
Motorship _Marjory H_ (seized at Dunkirk)

*29th June 1940*
Destroyer _Wakeful_
Destroyer _Grafton_
Drifter _Comfort_
Destroyer _Grenade_
Minesweeping Trawler _Calvi_
Flare Drifter _Girl Pamela_
Danlayer _Nautilus_
Flare Drifter _Paxton_
Minesweeping Trawler _Polly Johnson_
Steamer _Fenella_
Anti-Aircraft Ship _Crested Eagle_
Steamer _Clan MacAlister_
Minesweeper _Waverley_
Paddle Minesweeper _Gracie Fields_
Steamer _Monas Queen_
Steamer _Lorina_
Steamer _King Orry_

Many of these vessels were carrying hundreds of troops and of these many perished in the bombing and torpedoing of the Allied fleet of rescue vessels. Others were picked up by other rescue vessels and were saved.


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Pat and Eriskay,
Thanks to both of you, for that info.
Cheers.


----------



## McCloggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Sorry guys but this seems a bit strange.

Why would somebody end up at Sage Cemetry North Germany if they had been lost at sea off Dunkirk?

McC


----------



## Ben Masey (Aug 24, 2009)

shipmate17 said:


> Hi,
> A friend is researching her family history, this is the info she has so far. Driver Gordon Singleton
> T/ 123677. Royal Army Service Corps.
> Died between 29th and 30th May 1940.
> ...


Why not RASC museum/records,many regiments do not have personnel records,but a record of an event such as this may well be recorded,and as they ran ships and boats themselves more than likely.
Regards.


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

Quite a few seamen interred at Sage Cemetery. Possibly some of these were re-burials at the end of the war from other sites. A check indicates that there were three RASC Drivers killed in action on 29 May 1940 and were interred at Sage. Five other RASC Drivers were interred there, all of whom died between 27th May and 30th May 1940.


----------



## Marjem01 (May 26, 2012)

*Can you help me?*

Hi I have just come across this forum because I am trying to trace a relative Gordon Singleton. I notice you posted a message in February 2011 saying a friend was also trying to find him. This is the same Gordon Singleton with the same service number however I was under the impression he was in France and was possible captured and died either on the way to Germany or died there which is why he is buried in Sage War Cemetery. According to your information it says he died at sea. 
Did you or your friend manage to find any further information on him which you would be happy to share with me?

Regards


----------

